# S limbata, Cricket Experiment



## ZoeRipper (Jan 21, 2010)

So I got some small crix from my friend's petshop.

Just to see if some of my biggies can take'em.

After feeding time today, I was looking at everyone just to see if anyone had started eating.

Turns out Mr. Flapjack sure did.

I got some pretty good pics of him eating.

Tadah!
































I'd say the experiment is a success, eh?


----------



## keri (Jan 21, 2010)

Great "NOM" shots!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 21, 2010)

It looks as though you have some happy mantis nymphs!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 21, 2010)

It's always a relief to know they can or will eat the food you provide!


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 22, 2010)

What!? I thought they *only* ate crix! :lol: 

Thanks for sharing the pix...no brown or tan ones yet? I think I've only seen greenies (yours).


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 22, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> What!? I thought they *only* ate crix! :lol: Thanks for sharing the pix...no brown or tan ones yet? I think I've only seen greenies (yours).


Well, he's sorta browny. He's got stripey raptoral arms.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...40&amp;start=40

Post #55


----------



## Opivy (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been feeding my L3 ghosties crickets (well, the ones that are small enough) - I'm very glad it works. I've been too broke to order any flies, been putting it off.


----------



## Teaspoons (Jan 22, 2010)

Man look at him go, that little guy sure did take that cricket down.

I think I may try some tiny crickets with some of my smaller mantises

now.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2010)

He can probably take one bigger than that too.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2010)

how cute! reminds me of that joke for some reason, must be cause it's legs are up in the air! anyone heard it?

How do u .... can't member it now, must ask hubby...


----------



## ismart (Jan 22, 2010)

Mr. Flapjack! :lol: How did you come up with that one?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 22, 2010)

ismart said:


> Mr. Flapjack! :lol: How did you come up with that one?


+1

I like it though!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 22, 2010)

I was naming them after cartoon characters, lol.

All of my mantids are named after some fictional character.

Toki Wartooth, Nathan Explosion, Skwisgaar Skwigelf, Pickles, Ash, Misty, Brock, Scyther, Blaziken, Pipsqueak and Flapjack.

+10 internets to those who can name all the shows that the names are from.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 22, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> I was naming them after cartoon characters, lol.All of my mantids are named after some fictional character.
> 
> Toki Wartooth, Nathan Explosion, Skwisgaar Skwigelf, Pickles, Ash, Misty, Brock, Scyther, Blaziken, Pipsqueak and Flapjack.
> 
> +10 internets to those who can name all the shows that the names are from.


Hmmm.... :mellow: I can see I'm at -10 already! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm.... :mellow: I can see I'm at -10 already! :lol:


Must be an age thing. I don't know a single one.


----------



## ismart (Jan 22, 2010)

There are deffinetly a few names from pokemon, but the others i'm clueless?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 22, 2010)

Rick said:


> Must be an age thing. I don't know a single one.


God, I hope not, Rick. The first batch are from Dethlock the cartoon death metal band, the next batch are Pokemon kids and critters, Flapjack is a newish cartoon on the Cartoon Channel, _*BUT*_ I have no idea who Pipsqueak is (though I remember Pip, Squeak and Wilfred from the English cartoons, 50 yrs ago) so I can hang onto my Old Fart status. Wow, that was close! I might just make some flapjack soon. I'll have to see if I can find some Lyle's Golden Syrup, yum yum!


----------

